# New without Box XXL Size Hodgman Man's Caster Neoprene Waders in Brown Color



## jtj0026 (Jan 28, 2014)

New without Box XXL Size Hodgman Man's Caster Neoprene Waders in Brown Color

XXL is for man 200-260 LB, 6'0"-6'4" tall, foot 12-14 size, inseam 35, outseam 58.5, chest 44.

$50 PayPaled / shipped


----------

